# condescending = συγκαταβατικός (ΟΧΙ καταδεκτικός)



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2008)

Είναι καλό ή κακό να είσαι condescending;

Σύμφωνα με τη Magenta είναι σίγουρα κάτι καλό, γιατί σημαίνει 
επίθ. καταδεχτικός: condescending smile καταδεχτικό χαμόγελο # συγκαταβατικός, ενδοτικός: condescending parents συγκαταβατικοί γονείς
Το "συγκαταβατικό χαμόγελο" ή "συγκαταβατικό ύφος" θα μπορούσε να ακουστεί κάπως αρνητικά, αλλά δεν το αναφέρει ως παράδειγμα, αντίθετα αναφέρει το "καταδεχτικό χαμόγελο" που είναι πολύ καλό.

Σύμφωνα με το answers.com (και αυτή είναι η αίσθηση που έχω κι εγώ γι' αυτή τη λέξη) είναι κακό, γιατί σημαίνει:
*Definition: snobby, lordly*
*Antonyms: approachable, friendly, humble*
(used of behavior or attitude) characteristic of those who treat others with condescension
Synonyms: arch, patronizing, patronising

Στον υπότιτλο που μεταφράζω είναι σίγουρα κακό, γιατί κάποια κυρία λέει για μια άλλη κυρία:
I hate her. She is self-righteous and arrogant. She's the most condescending person I have ever met.

Τι γίνεται εδώ, λοιπόν;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 16, 2008)

Στο κείμενό σου έχει αρνητική χροιά, είναι το "πατρονάρισμα" που λέμε...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2008)

Όχι μόνο στο κείμενό μου. Είναι αρνητικός χαρακτηρισμός. Ψάξε στο Google και αν βρεις ένα context όπου αναφέρεται ως θετική συμπεριφορά, δείξ' το μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 16, 2008)

Οπότε για να καταλάβω, το ερώτημά σου είναι αν το Magenda κάνει λάθος ή τι σημαίνει η λέξη στο δικό σου κείμενο;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2008)

Λέω προφανώς ότι η Magenta, με τον τρόπο που το παρουσιάζει, κυριολεκτικά αντιστρέφει την έννοια αυτής της λέξης. Το "καταδεχτικό χαμόγελο" και το "condescending smile" είναι ακριβώς αντίθετες έννοιες.

Αναζητούμε "καταδεχτικός" στο ελληνικό γκουγκλ. Βρίσκουμε:
Παραμένει ένα απλό, πρόσχαρο, καταδεχτικό παιδί...
Ο θάνατος τον είχε κάνει ευπροσήγορο, καταδεχτικό...
Καλοσυνάτο και φιλότιμο, καταδεχτικό και πλούσιο με την απλοχεριά του...

Αναζητούμε condescending, και βρίσκουμε:
I find your condescending attitude a bit offensive 
You'll be well on your way to being a pompous, self-righteous, condescending...
How to Deal With a Condescending Friend.


Ή για να το πω κάπως αλλιώς, το condescending είναι υποκριτικά καταδεχτικό, στην πραγματικότητα περιέχει περιφρόνηση, σνομπισμό και επίδειξη ανωτερότητας. Αν θέλουμε να πούμε ότι κάποιος είναι προσηνής και καταδεχτικός, ποτέ δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη condescending. Έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένο στη Magenta, ανοίγει ένα παιδί το λεξικό και κοτσάρει κι ένα condescending ανάμεσα στα προτερήματα κάποιου ανθρώπου.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 16, 2008)

Σωστό. Πρέπει να αλλαχτεί.


----------



## jglenis (Aug 16, 2008)

Σε ό,τι με αφορά πάντως, αν και έχει τύχει να συναντήσω το condescending πολλές φορές, ποτέ δεν ήταν με θετική χροιά. Αναρωτιέμαι αν όντως υπάρχει τέτοια.


----------



## efi (Aug 17, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά, και το ''καταδέχομαι'', δεν έχει εντελώς θετική έννοια.΄Οταν καταδέχομαι να μιλήσω σε κάποιον σημαίνει ότι είμαι σνομπ και του κάνω το χατήρι. Δεν ξέρω για το google, αλλά εμένα δε μου ακούγεται και πολύ θετική η λέξη ''καταδεχτικός''.

Ενδιαφέρον, όμως, στο ίδιο λεξικό, έχει και η διαφορά μεταξύ του 


> *καταδεκτικός*= affable[Efabl] επίθ. ευγενικός, προσηνής, καταδεκτικός, φιλικός: affable mien φιλικό ύφος
> 
> 
> approachable[eprOutshabl] επίθ. προσεγγίσιμος, προσπελάσιμος: the house is only approachable from the coast το σπίτι είναι προσεγγίσιμο μόνο από την ακτή # "προσιτός", ευκολοπλησίαστος, καταδεκτικός: he doesn't look very approachable to me δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ προσιτός



και του 


> *καταδεχτικός*= get -at-able [kamAtabl] επίθ. (για πρόσωπα: ) καταδεχτικός, προσιτός
> 
> come-at-able[kamAtabl] επίθ. (για πρόσωπα: ) καταδεχτικός, προσιτός
> 
> ...




Και η δική μου απορία είναι διπλή:
1) Γιατί, παρακαλώ, ''καταδεχτικός''; Κατά το ''*δεχτικός'' ; Και, 
2) Αν πούμε ότι είναι σωστό το ''καταδεκτικός'', σωστό και το ''καταδεχτικός'', γιατί αυτή η διαφορά στη σημασία;


----------



## oublexis (Aug 17, 2008)

Ας αφήσουμε για λίγο ήσυχη τη Ματζέντα, ιδιαίτερα στην ελληνοαγγλική της εκδοχή (αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό είναι και δεν ξέρω πόσο ασφαλές είναι να το αναποδογυρίζουμε, μπορεί να του ανέβει το αίμα στο κεφάλι).

Τα φρέσκα ελληνικά μας λεξικά τι λένε;
Η συγκατάβαση, λένε, είναι "συμπεριφορά που δείχνει ανοχή και κατανόηση" (Σχολικό Μπαμπ.), "η επιεικής διάθεση" (+τα παραπάνω) (Μεγάλο Μπαμπ.), "συμπεριφορά σύμφωνα με την οποία κάποιος ή κτ. αντιμετωπίζεται με ηπιότητα, κατανόηση, ανεκτικότητα: Aντιμετώπισε τις διαμαρτυρίες / τα παράπονα με ~. Xαμογέλασε με ~." (ΛΚΝ).

Ο καταδεκτικός (ή καταδεχτικός, καμιά διαφορά, σαν τη νύκτα με τη νύχτα) είναι σαφώς το αντίθετο του "ακατάδεχτου", άρα δεν μπορεί να έχει αρνητική σημασία, την έχει όλη το αρνητικό του. Λέει ο Μπαμπ. στην καταδεκτικότητα: "η αντιμετώπιση κάποιου χωρίς υπεροψία ΣΥΝ. συγκαταβατικότητα".

Κοντολογίς, αν πιστέψουμε τις χρήσεις στο ίντερνετ, κι εγώ θα τις πιστέψω επειδή κι εγώ βλέπω μια δόση υπεροψίας στην συγκατάβαση, θα πρέπει να ελπίσουμε ότι θα περάσει πρώτα αυτή η λεπτή διάκριση στα ελληνικά λεξικά και έπειτα να έχουμε μεγάλες απαιτήσεις από τα αγγλοελληνικά.

Κυρία Αλεξάνδρα, στην πρόταση που έχετε (She's the most condescending person I have ever met), αντί να μπερδεύετε τον κόσμο με τον "συγκαταβατικό", δεν λέτε καλύτερα κάτι σίγουρο (σνομπ, ψωνισμένος, υπερόπτης, καβαλημένος, επηρμένος, ξιπασμένος), μέχρι να έρθουν και τα λεξικά στο σήμερα;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2008)

Μα ακριβώς αυτό έκανα, κύριε Oublexis, χρησιμοποίησα έναν από τους όρους που αναφέρετε, γιατί θα ήταν ανόητο να χρησιμοποιήσω τον όρο "συγκαταβατικός" που ούτε εγώ δεν θα καταλάβαινα σαν θεατής τι εννοεί, στη φράση "είναι ο πιο συγκαταβατικός άνθρωπος που έχω γνωρίσει". Ή μάλλον, θα καταλάβαινα ότι αυτός ο συγκαταβατικός άνθρωπος είναι καλός, οπότε για ποιο λόγο είναι θυμωμένη αυτή μαζί του;

Efi, συμφωνώ με τον Oublexis ότι το "καταδεχτικός" μόνο θετική σημασία έχει. Δεν έχει σημασία που για να είναι κάποιος "καταδεχτικός", πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να είναι ανώτερος. Παρά την ανωτερότητά του, η συμπεριφορά του είναι θετική προς το άτομο που είναι σε κατώτερη θέση.
Αντίθετα, το condescending, όσο και να ψάξεις στο ίντερνετ, θετική σημασία δεν θα του βρεις.


----------

